# Sorry Guys



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I’m really sorry guys. I know I promised to copy recipes for a few of you but I never delivered. 

I’m having a lot of problems this month and keep checking in and out of the hospital. I will, hopefully, be back for good by the end of next week. 

Just remind me of the recipes you need and I'll copy them as soon as I am able to.




I hope you are all well


Isabelle 



P.S. I can't wait to read you all again!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Dear Isabelle,

I've been wondering where you are...I miss you! Please, please feel better soon.

Nancy

*Autumn*

The leaves are falling, falling as if from afar,
as if withered in the distant gardens of heaven;
with nay-saying gestures they fall.

And in the nights falls the heavy earth
from all the stars into loneliness.
We are all falling. This hand there falls.
And look at the other: it is in all of them.

And yet there is one, who holds all this
falling with infinite gentleness in his hands.

_Rainer Maria Rilke_


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The most important thing is that you be well. Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Take care of yourself, Isa! I wish you good health to match your caring heart.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Take care! We are thinking about you!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hang in there Isa. We wish you all the best.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Take care dear friend. I think of you often and wish you well.

Jock


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Isabelle,the most important thing is that you get better first.
You can`t do everything at the same time,Leo.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Take care Isa.....I hope you feel better soon. 

Jodi


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Be well and take care of yourself.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hope you're back home soon, Isa. I'm sending lots of warm vibes your way.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry to read your not totally well. My thoughts are with you and I hope it won't be long before you up and around. 

Get well soon,

Wendy


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Isabelle! I thought that you were threw with this! My thoughts are with you!
Be well soon, my friend, Christmas is coming and your friends are waiting for your miniatures


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Get well soon.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Get well soon.
Amira.


----------

